# Stick on for decals



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

My stickon arrived today and there was instructions with it but I see nothing about. What to use clean the window or if you have to spray the material with anything like some of the others do before applying . For those who already use it what do you do


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

As far as I know, you don't have to spray it with anything. I'm sure Scott @CyberSultan will pop in and let us know.


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Sally!  You do not have to spray the material before applying. Just ensure that the surface you are applying your decal to is clean. When applying your decal, just remove the backing, apply the decal, then remove the hotfix tape.

All the decals we create are for customers to apply themselves. As such, we try to keep the application process as simple as possible for them. We do not include any application fluid with our decals and have not had any issues with customers being able to apply their decals correctly without it.

Some people may choose to use an application fluid if they want to allow a little repositioning time before the decal adheres or to help reduce the possibility of air bubbles. If you do choose to use application fluid, just use a light spray. Remove the decal backing, apply a light spray of fluid, then apply the decal to a clean surface. You would then need to work the fluid out from behind the decal. Once the decal completely adheres to the surface, remove the hotfix tape.

Here is an application fluid you can make yourself:


 16 oz. Water
 4 oz. Isopropyl Alchohol
 A few drops of dish washing liquid
 Others may have their own formula for application fluid, but this is one we have used for applying vinyl car graphics or when applying vinyl to banners. Works with decals too.

Hope this helps. You can try both methods (with and without application fluid) to see which method you prefer. Please let me know if you have other questions!  Also, this is a great forum and there are others here that are also creating their own decals that I'm sure would be willing to share their techniques with you.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Just a reminder To never use DAWN dish soap, to clean the window or for mixing any kind of application Fluids, the Cheaper dish soaps the better. 

Dawn breaks down adhesives and Glues.

Sandy Jo


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks so much for the info. I just remember from other posts about a spray. This will be a lot easier for customers. My husband has already told me no bling decals on his john Deere tractors


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Darn Sally!! That sounds like it would have been the most perfect place for some real bling!!! I can just see it now, recreate the yellow deer and put it on the green tractor and you would be able to see him from far away in the sunlight because it would shine so well!!! Oh well you will just have to bling up your vehicle so he can see you coming!!!


----------

